# Curious about Kansas



## SneekyPete (Jun 25, 2010)

Any fellow Michigan bowmen been out to Kansas at all? Heading on my first hunt out there this year and looking for some help. Wondering how much different it will be from hunting in Michigan.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

My experience has been that i see a lot fewer Deer than when hunting in michigan. However, there are a lot more big bucks. Also, if your hunting public ground their has been a lot of pressure in recent years. But the nice thing is that most guys don't pull their bow back on anything but a trophy. You may want to post your question in the deer hunting forum for more responses.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

THE village of Holcomb stands on the high wheat plains of western Kansas, a lonesome area that other Kansans call "out there." Some seventy miles east of the Colorado border, the countryside, with its hard blue skies and desert-clear air, has an atmosphere that is rather more Far West than Middle West. The local accent is barbed with a prairie twang, a ranch-hand nasalness, and the men, many of them, wear narrow frontier trousers, Stetsons, and high-heeled boots with pointed toes. The land is flat, and the views are awesomely extensive; horses, herds of cattle, a white cluster of grain elevators rising as gracefully as Greek temples are visible long before a traveler reaches them.:yikes:


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Riva said:


> THE village of Holcomb stands on the high wheat plains of western Kansas, a lonesome area that other Kansans call "out there." Some seventy miles east of the Colorado border, the countryside, with its hard blue skies and desert-clear air, has an atmosphere that is rather more Far West than Middle West. The local accent is barbed with a prairie twang, a ranch-hand nasalness, and the men, many of them, wear narrow frontier trousers, Stetsons, and high-heeled boots with pointed toes. The land is flat, and the views are awesomely extensive; horses, herds of cattle, a white cluster of grain elevators rising as gracefully as Greek temples are visible long before a traveler reaches them.:yikes:


I held my hat over my heart as I read that.


----------

